# Captain Richie and the shark fishing trip



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

Great day spent on the water.  Many pics follow.....

You gotta have fresh bait.  Captain Richie throwing the net off of the beach for pogies.







And it didn't take long to fill up the bait tank.  Eric, the mate, pulling them in.






Then you take your freshly caught pogies and you find a shrimp boat.  Note all of the gulls and pelicans sitting on the arms waiting for the shrimpers to dump rejects.






The birds know when the feeding starts.






And so do these guys.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool.....


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

*Now to the sharks*

A brownie was the first catch.






And the fun continued.











Jonkayak fighting a good spinner.






Fish on for bigkga69.






Eric has to tighten the drag down for jamrens.






After 30 minutes and four trips around the boat shark fishing becomes hard work.


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

*And the fun continues*











Spooled....350 yards of 80 pound braid and I couldn't turn the fish.






A little one.






We anchored and tried our luck at tarpon for a few minutes.  We had to pull up and leave the spot due to these.


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

*Last set of pictures*

Jaws.






How do you like these teeth?






Captain Richie called this one an aquarium fish.






Another blacktip.


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again Captain Richie for your generosity.  I had an absolute ball.

Folks, if you want to catch some fish and fish with a top notch captain and mate give Captain Richie a call.  You won't regret it.


----------



## jamrens (Jul 20, 2009)

Good pics Fred I will get mine up tonight it was great hangin with yall yesterday


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like you had a hold of a freight train there Mr. Fred!

Did you ever get a look at the one that spooled you?


----------



## Ryanbig (Jul 20, 2009)

Where did yall go out of?


----------



## Inshore GA (Jul 20, 2009)

Great pics! Great report! Capt Richie is a 1st class guy.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Looks like you had a hold of a freight train there Mr. Fred!
> 
> Did you ever get a look at the one that spooled you?



we're pretty sure it was a species of grouper, probably a warsaw based on the boil!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 20, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> we're pretty sure it was a species of grouper, probably a warsaw based on the boil!!!!



 I hear ya!

Those Warsaw's pull off long runs like that all the time! I see somebody in the picture pointing out toward Bermuda.

Did that Warsaw do a tail walk? The last one I caught in 14' of water did.


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> Those Warsaw's pull off long runs like that all the time! I see somebody in the picture pointing out toward Bermuda.
> 
> Did that Warsaw do a tail walk? The last one I caught in 14' of water did.


Jeff, I don't know if it was a big bull shark or one of the shrimp boats.  It hit like a ton of bricks and headed due north.  It may still be going.

Speculation was that it was a bull.


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2009)

Ryanbig said:


> Where did yall go out of?



Waverly (below Jekyl Island).


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW, What a great trip it looks like yall had! I am sooooo jealous!
Again, it was just a really cool things for Cptn Richie to do!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 20, 2009)

fredw said:


> Jeff, I don't know if it was a big bull shark or one of the shrimp boats.



 Did Capt. Richie charge you to re-spool?


----------



## volguy (Jul 20, 2009)

*fishing*

you beat me to it mechdawg.  Fred I hope you were nice enough to at least pay Richie for the braid.  UNBELIEVABLE.  Richie, it is just hard to find good talent on a boat these days.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome trip!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 20, 2009)

Great pics and story Fred!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 20, 2009)

Awsome


----------



## Colby (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like you guy's had plenty of fun!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting all the comments and photos, guys... The pleasure was all ours... What a SUPERB fishing day.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jul 20, 2009)

looks like yall had a blast


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 21, 2009)

way to go fred, looks like u got into another great trip. i am looking forward to having another trip with u guys like we did at tybee.


----------



## BANDT (Jul 21, 2009)

nice pictures! I love to catch those sharks. I'm going to load the boat up sometime in the next couple of months and head to Florida myself.


----------



## fredw (Jul 21, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> way to go fred, looks like u got into another great trip. i am looking forward to having another trip with u guys like we did at tybee.


Me too!


----------

